# If You Like Michael Crichton, You'll Enjoy SEASON OF THE HARVEST!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*What if the genetically modified crops that we increasingly depend on for food weren't really created by man? What if they had a far more sinister purpose?*

FBI Special Agent Jack Dawson investigates the gruesome murder of his best friend and fellow agent who had been pursuing a group of suspected eco-terrorists. The group's leader, Naomi Perrault, is a beautiful geneticist who Jack believes conspired to kill his friend, and is claiming that a major international conglomerate specializing in genetically modified organisms is plotting a sinister transformation of our world that will lead humanity to extinction.

As he pursues the truth, Jack is drawn into a quietly raging war that suddenly explodes onto the front pages of the news, and discovers that Naomi's claims may not be so outrageous after all. Together, the two of them must battle a horror Jack could never have imagined as he learns the terrifying truth behind the old adage that "you are what you eat..."

*What readers are saying:*

"Be ready to read late into the night on this one. Nonstop action from the get-go...This new novel is an entirely different type of techno-thriller; tightly written with believable characters, fast paced, and well researched."

"I honestly don''t know what to say about this book except ... read it. It''s one of the best thrillers I''ve ever read and I will be reading it again."

"The pace is fantastic. The action is non-stop, but there''s something different. Every few chapters there is an out of the blue dramatic plot twist that will have you doing a mental double take...It''s a $10 book priced at $.99."

"I think Michael Hicks is the "real deal" and this is a great read for sci-fi and horror fans."

"Its enthralling, it keeps you turning the pages and its a new take on the genre. I loved it and would recommend it to anyone as a stomping good read on a rainy weekend, because if you start it when the sun is shining you won't be able to put it down."

*Buy SEASON OF THE HARVEST at Amazon US or Amazon UK and enjoy the terrifying ride!*



*Prologue*​
Sheldon Crane ran for his life. Panting from exhaustion and the agony of the deep stab wound in his side, he darted into the deep shadows of an alcove in the underground service tunnel. Aiming his pistol with unsteady hands, he leaned around the corner, past the condensation-covered pipes, looking back in the direction from which he'd come.

Nothing. All he could hear was the deep hum of the electric service box that filled most of the alcove, punctuated by the _drip-drip-drip_ of water from a small leak in one of the water pipes a few yards down the tunnel. Only a third of the ceiling-mounted fluorescent lights were lit, a cost-saving measure by the university that left long stretches of paralyzing darkness between the islands of greenish-tinged light. He could smell wet concrete and the tang of ozone, along with a faint trace of lubricating oil. And over it all was the scent of blood. In the pools of light stretching back down the tunnel, all the way back to the intersection where he had turned into this part of the underground labyrinth, he could see the glint of blood on the floor, a trail his pursuer could easily follow.

He knew that no one could save him: he had come here tonight precisely because he expected the building to be empty. It had been. Almost. But there was no one to hear his shouts for help, and he had dropped his cell phone during the unexpected confrontation in the lab upstairs.

He was totally on his own.

Satisfied that his pursuer was not right on his heels, he slid deeper into the alcove, into the dark recess between the warm metal of the electric service box and the cold concrete wall. He gently probed the wound in his side, gasping as his fingertips brushed against the blood-wet, swollen flesh just above his left hip. It was a long moment before he was sure he wouldn't scream from the pain. It wasn't merely a stab wound. He had been stabbed and cut before. That had been incredibly painful. This, however, was far worse. His insides were on fire, the pain having spread quickly from his belly to upper chest. And the pain was accompanied by paralysis. He had lost control of his abdominal muscles, and the sensation was spreading. There was a sudden gush of warmth down his legs as his bladder suddenly let go, and he groaned in agony as his internal organs began to burn.

Poison, he knew.

He leaned over, fighting against the light-headedness that threatened to bear him mercifully into unconsciousness.

"No," he panted to himself. "No." He knew he didn't have much time left. He had to act.

Wiping the blood from his left hand on his shirt, cleaning it as best he could, he reached under his right arm and withdrew both of the extra magazines he carried for his weapon, a 10mm Glock 22 that was standard issue for FBI special agents. He ejected the empty magazine from the gun, cursing himself as his shaking hands lost their grip and it clattered to the floor.

_It won't matter soon_, he thought giddily as he slumped against the wall, sliding down the rough concrete to the floor as his upper thighs succumbed to the spreading paralysis, then began to burn.

Desperately racing against the poison in his system, he withdrew a small plastic bag from a pocket inside his jacket and set it carefully next to him. He patted it with his fingertips several times to reassure himself that he knew exactly where it was in the dark. His fingers felt the shapes of a dozen lumps inside the bag: kernels of corn.

Then he picked up one of the spare magazines and shucked out all the bullets with his thumb into a pocket in his jacket so he wouldn't lose them. Setting down the now-empty magazine, he picked up the tiny bag and carefully opened the seal, praying he wouldn't accidentally send the precious lumps flying into the darkness. For the first time that night, Fate favored him, and the bag opened easily.

Picking up the empty magazine from his lap, he tapped a few of the kernels onto the magazine's follower, the piece of metal that the bottom bullet rested on. He managed to squeeze a bullet into the magazine on top of the corn kernels. Once that was done, he slid the other bullets into place, then clumsily slammed the magazine into the weapon and chambered a round.

He took the bag and its remaining tiny, precious cargo and resealed it. Then he stuffed it into his mouth. The knowledge of the nature of the corn made him want to gag, but he managed to force it down, swallowing the bag. Crane suspected his body would be searched thoroughly, inside and out, for what he had stolen, and his mind shied away from how that search would probably be conducted. His only hope now was that his pursuer would be content to find the bag, and not think to check Crane's weapon. He prayed that his body and the priceless contents of his gun's magazine would be found by the right people. It was a terrible long-shot, but he was out of options.

His nose was suddenly assaulted by the smell of Death coming for him, a nauseating mix of pungent ammonia laced with the reek of burning hemp.

Barely able to lift his arms, his torso nearly paralyzed and aflame with agonizing pain, Crane brought up his pistol just as his pursuer whirled around the corner. He fired at the hideous abomination that was revealed in the flashes from the muzzle of his gun, and managed to get off three shots before the weapon was batted from his faltering grip. He screamed in terror as his pursuer closed in, blocking out the light.

The screams didn't stop for a long time.

_If you're viewing this thread for the first time, feel free to jump to the more recent updates..._


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and i get a t-shirt.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> and i get a t-shirt.


AND chocolate! 

Did you check your mail? I sent you and Steph a little something...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> AND chocolate!
> 
> Did you check your mail? I sent you and Steph a little something...


yes i saw the e-mail.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Presents are always fun.... 


You folks will like this one -- promise!  It's totally different than the In Her Name series but it's no less good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I am not reading the prologue because I know then I'll be panting for the book.

Waiting patiently.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, come now! You didn't even peek? 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I am not reading the prologue because I know then I'll be panting for the book.
> 
> Waiting patiently.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, come now! You didn't even peek?


Nope. I'm strong, I'm tough, I'm willing to cover my face so I don't look.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I love this concept.  Just added it to my to-read file.  Yes, I keep a to-read file on my desktop.  I'm weird like that.  Good luck with it, Michael.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Glen Krisch said:


> I love this concept. Just added it to my to-read file. Yes, I keep a to-read file on my desktop. I'm weird like that. Good luck with it, Michael.


Thanks, Glen! Hope you enjoy it when it comes out!

And PG13, you're hopping around is makin' me seasick! LOL!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I love the fact that I've already READ this book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I love the fact that I've already READ this book.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


AND I get chocolate for doing so!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Admit it, you love the chocolate more than the book....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Admit it, you love the chocolate more than the book....


well, yeah, i do, in THIS case....

and i want a t-shirt with this logo!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> well, yeah, i do, in THIS case....
> 
> and i want a t-shirt with this logo!


Which logo??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> AND I get chocolate for doing so!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Which logo??


sorry, meant this cover art.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> sorry, meant this cover art.


I'll see what I can do. I'm hoping to start another 2 a.m. club!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Mike, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know if it's a good sign or a bad sign (or not a sign at all) when the mod's welcome post is the 19th response...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah. . . .I observed that as well when I posted it. . . . .hmmmm. . . . . .

In our defense, Betsy has been fighting the flu, and I wasn't on here much yesterday dealing with family funeral stuff (email is a great thing when everyone lives in different cities)!

And, in fact, this is a book I'll be buying.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah. . . .I observed that as well when I posted it. . . . .hmmmm. . . . . .
> 
> In our defense, Betsy has been fighting the flu, and I wasn't on here much yesterday dealing with family funeral stuff (email is a great thing when everyone lives in different cities)!
> 
> And, in fact, this is a book I'll be buying.


I figured stuff was going on with the mods.

Hope betsy feels better and sorry about your funeral, ann. (wait, that sounds wrong, you know what I mean).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope Betsy feels better soon, and sorry about the funeral! 

As for the rules, I may break one just to give you an opportunity to beat me with a stick! 

Okay, off to do P90X, then back to work on *Harvest*!



Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah. . . .I observed that as well when I posted it. . . . .hmmmm. . . . . .
> 
> In our defense, Betsy has been fighting the flu, and I wasn't on here much yesterday dealing with family funeral stuff (email is a great thing when everyone lives in different cities)!
> 
> And, in fact, this is a book I'll be buying.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Season Of The Harvest* is now in the final stretch - I've finished my last edits and it's off to the three beta readers (Scarlet and Steph are my "alpha readers," I guess!) for commentary before it gets released...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> *Season Of The Harvest* is now in the final stretch - I've finished my last edits and it's off to the three beta readers (Scarlet and Steph are my "alpha readers," I guess!) for commentary before it gets released...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Patiently waiting with MUCH anticipation!! Could we have a drum roll please.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Patiently waiting with MUCH anticipation!! Could we have a drum roll please.....


Ahhh, it'll probably put everybody to sleep...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ahhh, it'll probably put everybody to sleep...


That's okay. I need a nap. Hey, here's a new marketing tool.

_Are you plagued with insomnia? Can't get to sleep night or day? *Season of the Harvest*. A guaranteed snorer._


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's okay. I need a nap. Hey, here's a new marketing tool.
> 
> _Are you plagued with insomnia? Can't get to sleep night or day? *Season of the Harvest*. A guaranteed snorer._


Hey, you have a copy of it, you should know! I'm surprised you're awake!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, you have a copy of it, you should know! I'm surprised you're awake!


Wait.... When did GERTIE get a copy?

And just for the record, this book will keep you awake, not put you to sleep. Actually, you may not want to sleep for a long time after reading it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Wait.... When did GERTIE get a copy?
> 
> And just for the record, this book will keep you awake, not put you to sleep. Actually, you may not want to sleep for a long time after reading it.


She's one of the four people I'm torturing with a pre-read before it goes out to the masses...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Wait.... When did GERTIE get a copy?
> 
> And just for the record, this book will keep you awake, not put you to sleep. Actually, you may not want to sleep for a long time after reading it.


So far I'm afraid to eat. You mean I'm not going to be able to sleep, either?

I'm not that far in and I'm already hooked. How do you do that, Mike?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So far I'm afraid to eat. You mean I'm not going to be able to sleep, either?


I'm expecting an increase in organic food sales after _Harvest_ hits the streets... LOL!



> I'm not that far in and I'm already hooked. How do you do that, Mike?


Have no idea! I just snarf down dark chocolate kisses and some wine (have discovered some reds that are HEAVENLY with chocolate!), and my muse just tells my fingers what to type. Like I've said before, I have absolutely no idea where the stories are going when I start...!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'm expecting an increase in organic food sales after _Harvest_ hits the streets... LOL!


I'm expecting a decrease in grain sales.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm expecting a decrease in grain sales.


I wouldn't buy corn futures right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Check your e-mail, Mike. I sent you the last correction at *TWO O'CLOCK THIS MORNING*.

I went to bed at midnight, congratulating myself on resisting plunging through the last part of the book. Of course, Jack and Naomi wouldn't let me sleep. Yes, I rejoined the 2am club again.

Great book, Mike. You've done it again.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, Gertie! Sorry it kept you awake...not! Lol!

Thanks also for the blooper-catching. Will get those fixed this evening, and close the loop on "what happened to the not-so-lovely Dr. Kempf?" 

We'll see if there are any other late night beta sufferers, then I'm kicking this thing out the door!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thanks, Gertie! Sorry it kept you awake...not! Lol!
> 
> Thanks also for the blooper-catching. Will get those fixed this evening, and close the loop on "what happened to the not-so-lovely Dr. Kempf?"
> 
> We'll see if there are any other late night beta sufferers, then I'm kicking this thing out the door!


You'll have to tell me about Dr. K.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*goes to sulk in a corner because gertie caught something she missed*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> *goes to sulk in a corner because gertie caught something she missed*


No need to sulk, dear! You were simply preoccupied with other things at the time


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> No need to sulk, dear! You were simply preoccupied with other things at the time


sniffle... thanks Mike....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Scarlet, don't you understand that once you've caught every single error, the nasty little gremlins come in and put in more? They'll never let us be completely error-free.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Scarlet, don't you understand that once you've caught every single error, the nasty little gremlins come in and put in more? They'll never let us be completely error-free.


ohh, cute little green guys.... "hey guys, want a ride in my spaceship? NO, NO, don't touch THAT button....."


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, Gertie's changes are done and Dr. Kempf is taken care of. Once the other two readers get back to me, we'll be ready to go...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't forget that


Spoiler



Kilburn said there were only two others left when he was in the NH plant. That would have been Clement and the one that was captive in the silo. Unless you made Clement's Harvester the same one as Kempf's Harvester, you need to change what Kilburn said. The Monkey/Harvester also said that one was close (the prisoner) and the other (Clement) was far away.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah! Good point!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Spoiler



I thought that part with Kilburn was well done. I enjoyed learning more about the Harvesters.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike, I'm emailing you a few comments.  Stand by...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Mike, I'm emailing you a few comments. Stand by...


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay... if your tantalizing discussions are a marketing strategy... then it's working!!  Those of us who are avid fans are now on the edge of our seats.... money/Amazon gift cards at the ready..... hearing the drum roll..... and chomping at the bit to purchase this book.  It sounds like we're definitely getting closer to the rest of us being able to read this book too...... Can't wait!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... if your tantalizing discussions are a marketing strategy... then it's working!! Those of us who are avid fans are now on the edge of our seats.... money/Amazon gift cards at the ready..... hearing the drum roll..... and chomping at the bit to purchase this book. It sounds like we're definitely getting closer to the rest of us being able to read this book too...... Can't wait!!


And I can't wait to discuss it out loud without spoiler tags.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... if your tantalizing discussions are a marketing strategy... then it's working!! Those of us who are avid fans are now on the edge of our seats.... money/Amazon gift cards at the ready..... hearing the drum roll..... and chomping at the bit to purchase this book. It sounds like we're definitely getting closer to the rest of us being able to read this book too...... Can't wait!!


It's going up sometime this weekend! Getting more beta reader input, not too much more to go (I hope)!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


>


Get your rest. You'll need it. I was determined not to stay up half the night reading. I managed okay until I got near the end. Then it was 2am ... again.

There should be a disclaimer with Mike's books. Do not read the last quarter on work or school nights.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Get your rest. You'll need it. I was determined not to stay up half the night reading. I managed okay until I got near the end. Then it was 2am ... again.
> 
> There should be a disclaimer with Mike's books. Do not read the last quarter on work or school nights.


One of the advantages of being retired now.... the ability to be part of the "2 am Reading Club". There aren't many books that warrant that for me.... but Mike's definitely do.... and so do Jeff's, and yours, Gertie!! IMHO......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So sometimes it is the up till 3 o'clock club.
Done.
Have some comments
Wow
really good.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So sometimes it is the up till 3 o'clock club.
> Done.
> Have some comments
> Wow
> really good.


Jeez, does that mean I have to make "3 AM" t-shirts now, too? 

Glad ya liked it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you please put the thing for sale already?  My son needs something good to read on his flight to Ireland next month. . . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can you please put the thing for sale already? My son needs something good to read on his flight to Ireland next month. . . . .


LOL! Waiting on one more set of edits before I hit the button!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BTW: I plan to offer *Season Of The Harvest* at $0.99 for the first 24 hours it's live (probably Monday, depending on when the systems process everything).

I'll post a special discount code (here, on Twitter, and on Facebook) for Smashwords for those who like to buy their books there, and will set it up in the Kindle store for $0.99. As soon as it goes live on Amazon, the clock will be ticking! After 24 hrs, it'll go up to its regular price of $3.99...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> One of the advantages of being retired now.... the ability to be part of the "2 am Reading Club". There aren't many books that warrant that for me.... but Mike's definitely do.... and so do Jeff's, and yours, Gertie!! IMHO......


Thanks, PG. I'm in good company. 



geoffthomas said:


> So sometimes it is the up till 3 o'clock club.
> Done.
> Have some comments
> Wow
> really good.


So, Geoff, what did you think about


Spoiler



just putting in spoilers to mess with people tee-hee


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> BTW: I plan to offer *Season Of The Harvest* at $0.99 for the first 24 hours it's live (probably Monday, depending on when the systems process everything).
> 
> I'll post a special discount code (here, on Twitter, and on Facebook) for Smashwords for those who like to buy their books there, and will set it up in the Kindle store for $0.99. As soon as it goes live on Amazon, the clock will be ticking! After 24 hrs, it'll go up to its regular price of $3.99...


I'll be sure to get the "new and improved" version. My last book took nearly three days to go live.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be sure to get the "new and improved" version. My last book took nearly three days to go live.


Yeah, I'll probably pull the trigger on DTP as soon as I get the edits back from Susan, anticipating that it'll take a few days to go live. Smashwords is a bit easier to control!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

On the last 25%.  It'll be done by tonight.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> On the last 25%. It'll be done by tonight.


Susan.... Everybody's waiting on you!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I got that...      Five minuted here on KB, two quick errands, and then I'll be at my desk until it's done!  

Mike, did the technical issue get worked out?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan - am going to check when I get home from the kidlet's b-ball game...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just can't wait for this one.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to say that I loved it.
to whet the appetite:

It has all the science backing of a Crichton novel.
Is just as exciting as a Boyd Morrison novel.
Has the neat main character that compares to Lee Child.
And is the stayuptill2 quality of a Mike Hicks book like In Her Name.


........

Hey it is better than all the above.
Really.
Jump on this as soon as it is available.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I have to say that I loved it.
> to whet the appetite:
> 
> It has all the science backing of a Crichton novel.
> ...


You're torturin' me - just sayin' . . .


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan:









No pressure from us at all..... LOL!!

Actually.... everyone have a:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You're torturin' me - just sayin' . . .


Yeah, we know muahahahahahaha


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Susan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone have a happy weekend ... except Susan. Oh, wait. Susan is having a happy weekend. She's reading SotH.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! Thanks, Geoff! And folks, I didn't even pay him to say that! 



geoffthomas said:


> I have to say that I loved it.
> to whet the appetite:
> 
> It has all the science backing of a Crichton novel.
> ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I think that for a WIP, this thread is getting too long.  Susan, hurry up!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I gotta tell ya that  I L.O.V.E.D. the In Her Name books.
And was kinda upset that Mike had stopped to write something different.

But....

Season Of The Harvest is wonderful!

I get paid when the authors that I like write books like this.

Yeah.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to disagree with Geoff on one point. He said SotH was just as exciting as a Boyd Morrison novel. Nope. More exciting. 

Not to take anything away from Boyd, but Mike has a way of spreading the action around among different characters and settings that keeps me on the edge of my seat and biting my fingernails.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, now I hope the book can live up to the hype! 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have to disagree with Geoff on one point. He said SotH was just as exciting as a Boyd Morrison novel. Nope. More exciting.
> 
> Not to take anything away from Boyd, but Mike has a way of spreading the action around among different characters and settings that keeps me on the edge of my seat and biting my fingernails.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Okay, now I hope the book can live up to the hype!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie knows how to make her point.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie knows how to make her point.


You'd never know that she writes romances. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The many faces of Gertie.


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I have to say that I loved it.
> to whet the appetite:
> 
> It has all the science backing of a Crichton novel.
> ...


Wow! Then I've got to read this! 

So which is it? Does Gertie look like Shania Twain or Mr. Fluffers? Or both?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

boydm said:


> Wow! Then I've got to read this!
> 
> So which is it? Does Gertie look like Shania Twain or Mr. Fluffers? Or both?


I'm whoever you want me to be.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

boydm said:


> Wow! Then I've got to read this!


Uh-oh! Boyd's on the case! Performance anxiety! 



> So which is it? Does Gertie look like Shania Twain or Mr. Fluffers? Or both?


Hey, at least she didn't show Mr. Fluffers wearing the Kool Atomic Hat!!

And TODAY'S THE DAY! Have to get edits sorted out with Susan, then I'm hitting the button, since it'll take a while for the systems (DTP and Smshwords) to publish it...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some of you probably read my call for help in the Cafe last night: my edits file was accessible to ME on my PC when I opened the book (in Kindle for PC) but I couldn't identify the file that actually had the highlights and notes. (First time making comments in KforPC; of course I figured it saved the info in the book file, similar to Word, but instead KforPC creates a _separate _file for things you add.)

Aaaaaannnnd I have some good news -- DD's dad, being a computer guy, insisted on trying everything that I had already tried as far as searching for the mysterious must-be-somewhere file (probably thinking I was just being a techno-clueless blonde ), and when nothing turned up with Harvest in the name or with any of the suspected possible file endings, he got intrigued enough by the mystery to go through my computer with a fine-tooth comb. Turns out there was something in the hidden system files, of all places. Not visible, not showing up in normal searches. Since Kindle for PC doesn't give you an option for saving info to anyplace specific other than within the book you have open, we have no idea why it was there -- it shouldn't have been.

So yay, I now have several newly-visible files that seem to have Harvest-edit info in them; at least when I open them I see (after much computer code which probably pertains to the highlight function) some of the comments that I made. I'm not sure which of them is the main file, because there's some overlap but they're not the same. Figuring that part out right now over morning tea.

Thanks to everyone who offered file-locating suggestions last night in the Cafe thread, in PM's, and in chat.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan -

GOT IT! Wouldn't work on my Kindle, but is working in KforPC now. Editing commencing...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad it's working so far....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Glad it's working so far....


Okay, that set is done!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think this calls for a new hat.

The bad guys in their true form wearing hats. Look at your own risk.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, God, Gertie! Cruel and unusual punishment for any visitors to the thread - where are the mods when we need them! That's as bad as the Creatures of Walmart!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think this calls for a new hat.
> 
> The bad guys in their true form wearing hats. Look at your own risk.


You caught me in my scarlet dress. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You caught me in my scarlet dress.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


the red dress is MINE, the leopard print is YOURS.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No one gets that hat. Not even Betsy.

Miss Chatty
Balancing on this Stilettos


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> No one gets that hat. Not even Betsy.
> 
> Miss Chatty
> Balancing on this Stilettos


fine, you can have the hat. but i have dibs on all red dresses.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

But I fill out that bra better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Scarlet, Ed, if the two of you don't stop fighting, this is the hat you'll both be wearing.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG...all this, and the book hasn't even been released yet...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Scarlet, Ed, if the two of you don't stop fighting, this is the hat you'll both be wearing.


will I get in trouble if I say I actually like the hats?


Michael R. Hicks said:


> OMG...all this, and the book hasn't even been released yet...


don't worry, once it's published people will be too busy reading to harass you.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmm. These guys look sorta like what I'd imagine terrorists to be in the land of the Teletubbies... 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Scarlet, Ed, if the two of you don't stop fighting, this is the hat you'll both be wearing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hmm. These guys look sorta like what I'd imagine terrorists to be in the land of the Teletubbies...


thought for your next book....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike,
Please tell me that you will keep getting ideas from Jan and not not not from Scarlet.  please.  please.


Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Mike,
> Please tell me that you will keep getting ideas from Jan and not not not from Scarlet. please. please.
> 
> Just sayin......


okay, now, I'm insulted.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL! Well, it's mostly my muse. And dark chocolate. But "Teletubby Terrorists" does have sort of a nice ring to it... 

Only a few more edits from Susan, then we're done!



geoffthomas said:


> Mike,
> Please tell me that you will keep getting ideas from Jan and not not not from Scarlet. please. please.
> 
> Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Last file sent.

Due to technical issues, I had to retype the comments for about half of the book today. Luckily there was a file that at least had my text-only comments, so I "just" went through the file again and located where they were supposed to go. I am NEVER going to work in *%#*@ Kindle for PC again. Ever ever ever. From now on it's Word or paper. Or etched in stone tablets.

Scarlet, I'm with you, I think those hats are kind of cute!


Spoiler



For a five-year-old, anyway.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Scarlet, Ed, if the two of you don't stop fighting, this is the hat you'll both be wearing.


I've worn the Rainbow flag many times as a hat - a skirt. I marched in Denver against Proposition 2 wearing something similar. 

Miss Chatty


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, you funny hat and skirt people! *SEASON OF THE HARVEST* is now live on Smashwords!

I hit the publish button on the DTP version, but that could take a bit to go live, probably while I'm at work tomorrow, drat it all!!

ENJOY!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I went over and got my copy.
Now to sit down and re-read it - just for enjoyment.

Thanks for this great book, Mike.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm wiating for the Kindle version on Anazon. But I'll count for 2, because I'm gifting on to Peg of the Red Pencil (who is a huge Hicks fan).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you remember to add a warning about not starting to read this on school or work nights?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Did you remember to add a warning about not starting to read this on school or work nights?


Thanks, folks! And no, I must've forgotten that little caution, Susan...let 'em suffer! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thanks, folks! And no, I must've forgotten that little caution, Susan...let 'em suffer! LOL!


Yeah, we're all grown ups here (you can tell by the hats). Let them make their own decisions and suffer sleepless nights with the rest of us.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm sure like me, many of folks to the east of Greenwich are keen to see when Amazon's Feb 7 gets underway


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Season Of The Harvest* is NOW AVAILABLE in the Kindle Store and on Smashwords.com!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> *Season Of The Harvest* is NOW AVAILABLE in the Kindle Store and on Smashwords.com!


actually, I'm getting a "not currently available" message on amazon....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Same here.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Me, too. I'm on my way out the door, so hopefully when I get back it'll be available.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's still not buyable, but wanted to get the catalog page posted...!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, it's still not buyable, but wanted to get the catalog page posted...!


You said it's available. You lied to us!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> You said it's available. You lied to us!


Uh-oh, now the author-beating is going to start! But hey, what are you complaining about? You already read the story!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Uh-oh, now the author-beating is going to start! But hey, what are you complaining about? You already read the story!!


oh, yeah, right, i don't have to buy this.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey you can do what I did and buy it on Smashwords.

I "Wanted" my copy and I wanted it now.

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey you can do what I did and buy it on Smashwords.
> 
> I "Wanted" my copy and I wanted it now.
> 
> Just sayin......


call me weird (well, actually, no don't), but I don't use smashwords.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would never call you weird.

Different from lots of other people, maybe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use Smashwords either. . . .and it's still not available on Amazon. . .and I'm going to buy two copies so I can send one to my son. . . .

I guess I'll check back in the morning. . . .

Or maybe later this evening. . . .

I liked the rainbow hats. . .they looked warm.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> oh, yeah, right, i don't have to buy this.


But what about that major change Mike had to make? Aren't you just a teensy bit curious?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, since Amazon is being slow to publish SEASON OF THE HARVEST for the Kindle, how about this: whoever FIRST sends me a purchase receipt (minus any private account info, obviously!) for the book from the Amazon Kindle store will get an autographed copy of the print version when it comes out in a couple weeks. Here's the link again for those who want to keep an eye on it: http://ow.ly/3S0oQ.

And the same goes for whomever bought a copy on Smashwords last night (late on 6 February here in the U.S.) - be the first to send me a copy of your receipt, and you'll be in for an autographed copy of the book! 

Contact me via my site at http://authormichaelhicks.com/contact/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still not available. . . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But what about that major change Mike had to make? Aren't you just a teensy bit curious?


Wait a minute! What major change did I make??


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Wait a minute! What major change did I make??





Spoiler



kempf


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kempf


Oh, that wasn't a major change - I just closed the loop with a brief bit of prose. You had me scared there for a minute, Gertie!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, that wasn't a major change - I just closed the loop with a brief bit of prose. You had me scared there for a minute, Gertie!!


Just where is this brief bit of prose?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just where is this brief bit of prose?


No spoilers!


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

It's available on Amazon, but carries the $2 international surcharge, so I'll buy on Smashwords.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bigal-sa said:


> It's available on Amazon, but carries the $2 international surcharge, so I'll buy on Smashwords.


$2? Holy cow! Yes, go Smashwords in that case!! And I'm not sure how long it'll take to become available on Amazon UK...

But, as you noted, it's now *really* available for purchase, and here's the link again for *Season Of The Harvest on Amazon*, and *on Smashwords* for our friends overseas or who have other reading devices. ENJOY!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought it twice.  Thanks!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just bought it twice. Thanks!


SWEET! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got it.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Mike, I have to compliment you, it really is a gripping story - shucked () some of my tasks today to make reading time! I thought I'd miss the Kreelans, but not on this one...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bigal-sa said:


> Mike, I have to compliment you, it really is a gripping story - shucked () some of my tasks today to make reading time! I thought I'd miss the Kreelans, but not on this one...


Aww, shucks!  Hope it keeps you interested through the end! Then tell your friends - w00t!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike
I am just speechless, this is so good.

.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Mike
> I am just speechless, this is so good.


You're speechless? I am, too - the book's up to #5,638 in the Kindle store, and the description hasn't even posted yet!! LOL!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought mine from Amazon and gifted one to my son's girlfriend and another to my SIL. Maybe that will bump it up to #5,637..... Kongrats, Mike!! I cannot wait to read this! May have to interrupt my current read..... 
Happy dance time!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bought mine and a second one as a gift for Peg of the Red Pencil.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hee-Hee ... So glad I got to read it ahead. Now I can be happy for you guys experiencing the book for yourselves. 

Got to work on my review. Five stars all the way!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW! Thanks, all! Really appreciate the support!! How about some GMO corn for dinner??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> WOW! Thanks, all! Really appreciate the support!! How about some GMO corn for dinner??


That's okay. I stopped eating after the foreward ... _You are what you eat._ Good for the diet. I'll try to do the review before I collapse.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i guess i should wander over and actually BUY a copy...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's okay. I stopped eating after the foreward ... _You are what you eat._ Good for the diet. I'll try to do the review before I collapse.


That'd be funny if the first review was posted before the description even showed up on the catalog page! LOL!

And Scarlet, dear, don't be ridiculous - you don't have to buy it (actually, you, Steph, and the beta readers would be are silly to buy it - luv y'all!). More chocolate is in your future!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> That'd be funny if the first review was posted before the description even showed up on the catalog page! LOL!
> 
> And Scarlet, dear, don't be ridiculous - you don't have to buy it (actually, you, Steph, and the beta readers would be are silly to buy it - luv y'all!). More chocolate is in your future!


i think of it as a donation to the family college fund.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I want chocolate tOo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> That'd be funny if the first review was posted before the description even showed up on the catalog page! LOL!
> 
> And Scarlet, dear, don't be ridiculous - you don't have to buy it (actually, you, Steph, and the beta readers would be are silly to buy it - luv y'all!). More chocolate is in your future!


People like Konrath send out dozens of ARCs prior to release so that a bunch of reviews show up the first day.

And no, we aren't silly to buy it. For 99 cents we get a corrected copy. Is there such as thing as GMO chocolate? It may be the only safe thing to eat.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I want a t-shirt.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm bad.
I want the next book - already.

Just sayin...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> i think of it as a donation to the family college fund.


Hmmm, more like a donation to the family RV fund! 



> I want chocolate tOo.


After you publish Road To Graf!



> People like Konrath send out dozens of ARCs prior to release so that a bunch of reviews show up the first day.


Yeah, he's got it much more together - I've got a lot to learn. I figured I'd go ahead and get SotH out there so certain people would stop nagging me...  But I will be sending a lot of review copies out. Lightning Source is having a special, if you order 50 or more copies for a new title, the setup fees are waived, so I'm gonna dive in and order 100 to send out as review copies, plus send ebooks to whomever will take those for reviews.

And I'm gonna write to Oprah!



> And no, we aren't silly to buy it. For 99 cents we get a corrected copy. Is there such as thing as GMO chocolate? It may be the only safe thing to eat.


LOL! Chocolate's probably not too bad, although the manufacturers always seem to find ways of injecting various chemicals into things. Ugh!



> I want a t-shirt.


You'll get one! 



> I want the next book - already.


Some people are neeeeever satisfied!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You're at #2545 and 18204 in the UK. WTG!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're at #2545 and 18204 in the UK. WTG!!!


Yay! I didn't even realize there'd been any UK sales yet!!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Got it!!! Yaaay...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i clicked the button.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Some people are neeeeever satisfied!!


That is because I can never get enough Mike Hicks writing.
I don't know why a publisher hasn't come begging to print your books.
But I would not be surprised if SOH does it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yay! I didn't even realize there'd been any UK sales yet!!


I posted over there for you a couple of times.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> That is because I can never get enough Mike Hicks writing.
> I don't know why a publisher hasn't come begging to print your books.
> But I would not be surprised if SOH does it.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks, Geoff! That'd certainly be nice!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, that wasn't a major change - I just closed the loop with a brief bit of prose. You had me scared there for a minute, Gertie!!


Yes, but what did you change in the_ first_ half? I read the scarlet-and-Steph version all the way through, and then I read the second half of the Gertie-and-Geoff version. I saw some changes... But what got changed in the first half, if anything? I gotta know... so I'll be re-reading it too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I'm bad.
> I want the next book - already.
> 
> Just sayin...


That little loose end is just asking for a sequel, isn't it... or maybe it's just intended to give us long-lasting goosebumps?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yes, but what did you change in the_ first_ half? I read the scarlet-and-Steph version all the way through, and then I read the second half of the Gertie-and-Geoff version. I saw some changes... But what got changed in the first half, if anything? I gotta know... so I'll be re-reading it too.


I don't think anything major, but, ummm...heck, just read it again! LOL!! 



> That little loose end is just asking for a sequel, isn't it... or maybe it's just intended to give us long-lasting goosebumps?


I'll leave that to the reader's imagination!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought Season of the Harvest intending to wait until I finished the book I borrowed from Tripp, but I couldn't resist reading a little bit. Now I'm hooked. Tripp and Geoffrey are gonna kill me. Guess I'll have to give up some writing time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I don't think anything major, but, ummm...heck, just read it again! LOL!!


Guess I'll have to.  What a hardship.... 



Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'll leave that to the reader's imagination!


Yeah, it's scarier that way.
Buuuuuut...... what about that other question that was raised somewhere mid-book, and never answered...? That (and the


Spoiler



similarity in choice of weapons


) does raise the possibility of a connection that isn't made at all in the book... not even implied... but it's fertile ground for a <ahem> SEQUEL...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I bought Season of the Harvest intending to wait until I finished the book I borrowed from Tripp, but I couldn't resist reading a little bit. Now I'm hooked. Tripp and Geoffrey are gonna kill me. Guess I'll have to give up some writing time.


LOL! Well, it probably won't take you long to read...or maybe you just won't get much sleep! 

BTW - first review is up! 5 stars...and the description hasn't even posted to the catalog page yet! w00t!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Buuuuuut...... what about that other question that was raised somewhere mid-book, and never answered...? That (and the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Uh-oh! Sounds like a spoiler discussion! Maybe we'll have to have a SotH spoiler chat night...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That doesn't spoil anything for people who haven't read it...  but when more people have finished it (hurry up, Jeff and Ed and Bigal-sa and PraiseGod13 and AppleHeart!) there should definitely be a chat for this!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That doesn't spoil anything for people who haven't read it... but when more people have finished it (hurry up, Jeff and Ed and Bigal-sa and PraiseGod13 and AppleHeart!) there should definitely be a chat for this!


Just let me know - I live to serve!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet's in charge of chats around here....


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

WAHOO!!  I've started..... and now I'm REALLY hoping you create t-shirts with this cover because I love it... and was hoping I'd have it on my Kindle version.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> WAHOO!! I've started.....


There goes another night's sleep.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> WAHOO!! I've started..... and now I'm REALLY hoping you create t-shirts with this cover because I love it... and was hoping I'd have it on my Kindle version.


There will be t-shirts! But what did you mean about not having it on your Kindle version??

And not a bad way to end the day, my friends: SEASON OF THE HARVEST is at 1,793 in the Kindle Store + 2 x 5-star reviews!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> scarlet's in charge of chats around here....


huh?

do we need a chat for something?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> There will be t-shirts! But what did you mean about not having it on your Kindle version??
> 
> And not a bad way to end the day, my friends: SEASON OF THE HARVEST is at 1,793 in the Kindle Store + 2 x 5-star reviews!


Went to the book and wanted to look at the cover because I like it so much - clicked on Menu - then "Go To" - "Cover" is grayed out and not an option... only "Beginning... End... and Location" are options. Just to make sure, I went to the very beginning title page and clicked on the previous page arrow... but it doesn't go anywhere (like backwards to the cover if it was there).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

anna and I are in chat, come join...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Went to the book and wanted to look at the cover because I like it so much - clicked on Menu - then "Go To" - "Cover" is grayed out and not an option... only "Beginning... End... and Location" are options. Just to make sure, I went to the very beginning title page and clicked on the previous page arrow... but it doesn't go anywhere (like backwards to the cover if it was there).


OooOOOoooh. Think I know what happened. I reformatted the book from the Smashwords version, which incorporates the cover image differently, and forgot to "fix" it for the DTP/Kindle store version. Crap. Have to go update that tomorrow.

But...there WILL be t-shirts!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> There goes another night's sleep.


Oh... no problem.... I've made a big pot of strong coffee....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh... no problem.... I've made a big pot of strong coffee....


You won't need extra caffeine.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> You won't need extra caffeine.


I've read 1% and already realize that...... no wondering if it's going to be slow-going getting into this book.... that's for sure. I think I might need one of Gertie's hats to hold onto.....
Maybe a CORN HAT:


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we have gone into chat with this subject - come join us.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, I woke up at about 0100 this morning and decided to read a bit, rather than toss and turn - a bit turned into three straight hours!!!

I'm not quite sure how I'm going to stay awake today, but I need to squeeze out some time to finish the book


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bigal-sa said:


> Well, I woke up at about 0100 this morning and decided to read a bit, rather than toss and turn - a bit turned into three straight hours!!!
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I'm going to stay awake today, but I need to squeeze out some time to finish the book


LOL! Good luck on that one! 

And PG13 - LOVE THE HAT! Need to get me one of those!!

Have to head into work, but thought I'd report that SotH is now at #1,295 in the Kindle Store! w00t!! Thank you, everybody!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I read a little of this book earlier last night and was instantly hooked.... then joined the chat for a while... and then HAD to read some more.  So... I popped some popcorn and read into the "wee hours".  If you're undecided about whether or not you want to buy this book.... I highly recommend buying it.  It's awesome!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes....we have another wee-hour-in-the-morning reader.
PG13 it was great to chat with you.
And to know that someone else can't put this book down.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just popping in real quick on my lunch break. Glad to see that I'm contributing to the sleep deprivation epidemic! Sorry I missed the chat, though!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm afraid to start reading it now. At least you don't need to issue tissues,  like _you know who_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'm afraid to start reading it now. At least you don't need to issue tissues,  like _you know who_.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Here's my advice: Read it ASAP.... but be prepared to set everything else aside. I WAS reading a 1,000+ page classic that now has to wait..... I have tonight's supper taken care of so I won't have to stop reading..... the laundry can wait one more day.... and anything else that comes up will just have to be dealt with after I'm done reading this book. It's that good!!!!

It was great chatting with you too Geoff..... and the others.... including Harvey!! Mike, you'll have to join us sometime and we'll do it again.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Here's my advice: Read it ASAP.... but be prepared to set everything else aside. I WAS reading a 1,000+ page classic that now has to wait..... I have tonight's supper taken care of so I won't have to stop reading..... the laundry can wait one more day.... and anything else that comes up will just have to be dealt with after I'm done reading this book. It's that good!!!!


But I'm a M. Hicks veteran (blue ladies and all) and know that his phenominal books murder sleep. I must plan this read with the required care. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> But I'm a M. Hicks veteran (blue ladies and all) and know that his phenominal books murder sleep. I must plan this read with the required care.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Knowing that sleep deprivation could be on the horizon, I did some post hypnotic suggestions that would help me stop reading after an hour. Worked, too. That last night, I read for an hour and then went to sleep. Then I woke up half an hour later and stayed up until 2am finishing the book.

Might as well resign yourself to it.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> But I'm a M. Hicks veteran (blue ladies and all) and know that his phenominal books murder sleep. I must plan this read with the required care.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Sleep?? As you can see in my earlier post.... I had made a large pot of strong coffee knowing full-well that if I was reading a book of Mike's (I love the blue ladies too!) that sleep was not going to be part of my schedule. But, Susan correctly advised me that caffeine is not necessary to help you stay awake so you can read this new book..... this is such a page-turner that sleep deprivation doesn't even factor in.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sleep deprivation doesn't hit until you finish.
Then crash and burn - but it is worth it.

Just sayin....


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought it...now I have to see if I can schedule some vacation.....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got this!  From previous experience, I will plan on staying up until 2AM again with this one.  (Not that I'm complaining!)

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

CRIMINY!! The book just jumped from #1050 a little while ago to #863!!!

Thank you all so much for your support - this is truly awesome! And I apologize again about the lack of sleep. I think I'll bundle some No-Doze with each copy... 

T-shirts...t-shirts...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> CRIMINY!! The book just jumped from #1050 a little while ago to #863!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support - this is truly awesome! And I apologize again about the lack of sleep. I think I'll bundle some No-Doze with each copy...
> 
> T-shirts...t-shirts...


Wow, that's great!

and chocolate, don't forget the chocolate...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Where do I get these t-shirts and do they come in XX and XXX Large?

Ed Patterson


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

How would you have liked to have read it a chapter at a time, with a week or two in between chapters? No problem with staying up late, just wondering when the next chapter would be done!  The tribulations of being an author's wife. 

How are you all doing? Long time no talk!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Where do I get these t-shirts and do they come in XX and XXX Large?
> 
> Ed Patterson


Have to make the t-shirt designs yet! That's on my list of "promo things" over the next couple weeks. 

And Scarlet, you know perfectly well that I won't forget your chocolate (and you and Steph'll get a double serving!!).


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> CRIMINY!! The book just jumped from #1050 a little while ago to #863!!!


WOOHOOOOOO!! Breaking into the "Top 1,000" has to be SUCH a good thing! Kongrats, Mike!!

Great idea, Geoff.... putting it into the Bargain Books!! Here's hoping it will be the KB Book of the Day soon too!!!

Okay... I'm thinking Naomi might be a relative of mine.... my dad had one brown eye and one blue eye.... as did his uncle...... for real!!

Here you go: The Michael R. Hicks diet: I completely missed lunch because I can't stop reading and have completely lost all sense of time...... this book just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Jan... great to hear from you!  It would have driven me crazy to have to do the "one chapter at a time" method.  The life of the author's wife is definitely not easy.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> WOOHOOOOOO!! Breaking into the "Top 1,000" has to be SUCH a good thing! Kongrats, Mike!!
> 
> Great idea, Geoff.... putting it into the Bargain Books!! Here's hoping it will be the KB Book of the Day soon too!!!


Not sure what the rules are on the bargain books ($0.99 only? I dunno), but as soon as the description is posted on Amazon, I'm gonna bump the price to $3.99, so they better hurrryyyyyy! 



> Okay... I'm thinking Naomi might be a relative of mine.... my dad had one brown eye and one blue eye.... as did his uncle...... for real!!


The inspiration for Naomi was actually one of my Russian teachers at Leningrad State University (that tells you how long ago THAT was) while I was on a student exchange to the USSR. She had one brown and one blue eye (and was gorgeous). The table was so narrow we were almost nose to nose, and it was probably more than a week before I noticed! Men. Duh. 



> Here you go: The Michael R. Hicks diet: I completely missed lunch because I can't stop reading and have completely lost all sense of time...... this book just keeps getting better and better.


Just don't pass out from lack of food. Insurance may not cover that!

Oh, and thank you, Geoff, for the great review!!

All right, no more screwing around - off to do P90X!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Not sure what the rules are on the bargain books ($0.99 only? I dunno), but as soon as the description is posted on Amazon, I'm gonna bump the price to $3.99, so they better hurrryyyyyy!


Bargain Books are books under $5.... so SotH will continue to qualify for sure.......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'm afraid to start reading it now. At least you don't need to issue tissues,  like _you know who_.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I dunno... I cried twice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> CRIMINY!! The book just jumped from #1050 a little while ago to #863!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support - this is truly awesome! And I apologize again about the lack of sleep. I think I'll bundle some No-Doze with each copy...
> 
> T-shirts...t-shirts...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> How would you have liked to have read it a chapter at a time, with a week or two in between chapters? No problem with staying up late, just wondering when the next chapter would be done!  The tribulations of being an author's wife.
> 
> How are you all doing? Long time no talk!


Hey, Jan! Great to see you.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I posted the info in a lot of places.
The Bargain Books thread.
The Favorite Books Thread.
The Good Morning Thread.
The Bump Thread.
The what are you reading thread.
And Kevis Hendrikson's Books Under $3 thread - cause it is today.
and the what are you thankful for thread in the writer's cafe - I thought the other writers should have a change to purchase it at a good price.
If Scarlet can PM everyone, I can post everyone.

It is good to see you post Jan.

Mike you are welcome for the review at Amazon.
Now I will post a review at Smashwords and Goodreads.

Just sayin.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

why is my name coming up again?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Bargain Books are books under $5.... so SotH will continue to qualify for sure.......


w00t!!



> I dunno... I cried twice.


Oh? About what? Spoiler alert?!

And Geoff, you've been a busy, busy boy!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well if I can't write at least I can make a little contribution.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Have to make the t-shirt designs yet! That's on my list of "promo things" over the next couple weeks.
> 
> And Scarlet, you know perfectly well that I won't forget your chocolate (and you and Steph'll get a double serving!!).


Nummmmmmy! 

I'm a bit behind on the news, my internet connection has been wonky for over a week. So I'm very happy to come on tonight and find SOTH is live! Woot! Congrats, Mike!! I have clicked the one-click and you are currently #750 on Amazon US. Wheeeeeeee!!!

Can't wait to read it again and see what changed....but nevertheless I'm waitin' 'til the weekend 'cause after a birthday last weekend, I'm too old now for the 2am club with work the next day. LOL


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Nummmmmmy!
> 
> I'm a bit behind on the news, my internet connection has been wonky for over a week. So I'm very happy to come on tonight and find SOTH is live! Woot! Congrats, Mike!! I have clicked the one-click and you are currently #750 on Amazon US. Wheeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Can't wait to read it again and see what changed....but nevertheless I'm waitin' 'til the weekend 'cause after a birthday last weekend, I'm too old now for the 2am club with work the next day. LOL


Yay! I think you'll like it a lot better the second time around! 

And good thing you got it now - I'm gonna go hit buttons on the DTP interface and raise the price to $3.99 (although it won't happen right away), so whoever wants to grab it at $0.99 had better click the buy now thingy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You're #1,268 in the UK. I posted Seasons in the thriller forum as well as fiction and kindle forums.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

gertie and geoff deserve chocolate also.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're #1,268 in the UK. I posted Seasons in the thriller forum as well as fiction and kindle forums.


SWEET!



> gertie and geoff deserve chocolate also.


Not sure about the logistics, but it sounds like another DC area KB meetup opportunity - and I'll buy the alpha and beta readers dessert!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Not sure about the logistics, but it sounds like another DC area KB meetup opportunity - and I'll buy the alpha and beta readers dessert!


Going to try to spend a couple of days in DC this summer so GS can see a bit of the capital. I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Going to try to spend a couple of days in DC this summer so GS can see a bit of the capital. I'll let you know as soon as I know.


Give me enough notice and I'll try and come down also!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oooooohh.  Another chance to "meet" Gertie.
I missed out the last time.

Just sayin....


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Not sure about the logistics, but it sounds like another DC area KB meetup opportunity - and I'll buy the alpha and beta readers dessert!


What about the wife? What do I qualify as? Alpha, Beta or pre-alpha? Do I still get dessert?


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I want to meet Gertie, too!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ScrappingForever said:


> What about the wife? What do I qualify as? Alpha, Beta or pre-alpha? Do I still get dessert?


You should get the ENTIRE meal! V-day is coming up!



ScrappingForever said:


> Oh, I want to meet Gertie, too!


Don't you want to meet me?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> What about the wife? What do I qualify as? Alpha, Beta or pre-alpha? Do I still get dessert?


Uhhh, yes to all of the above??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> What about the wife? What do I qualify as? Alpha, Beta or pre-alpha? Do I still get dessert?


I think you get chocolate chip pancakes... and wine!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> You should get the ENTIRE meal! V-day is coming up!
> 
> Don't you want to meet me?


If you make it to the meetup, you'd better be wearing a red dress ... unless it's Ed's week to wear it.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

You bet I do, Mindy! You guys have been incredible! 

The only problem with that, Heather, is that I'm usually the one making the pancakes.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan, you tell Mike that you are the Alpha and Omega..... the beginning and the end.  You get to start with the appetizers and finish up with multiple desserts if you want.  Wifedom has its privileges!!  At least that's what I tell DH.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you make it to the meetup, you'd better be wearing a red dress ... unless it's Ed's week to wear it.


The red dress is MINE! MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE! I just lent it to Scarlet.

Sheesh. Don't you guys read IHN? Steph has the red dress.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> The red dress is MINE! MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE! I just lent it to Scarlet.
> 
> Sheesh. Don't you guys read IHN? Steph has the red dress.


down girl.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh? About what? Spoiler alert?!


When I thought that


Spoiler



A. wouldn't make it


, and the


Spoiler



hospital


 scene. Yeah, I cry easily.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> down girl.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> The red dress is MINE! MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE! I just lent it to Scarlet.
> 
> Sheesh. Don't you guys read IHN? Steph has the red dress.


Good grief! I'm almost afraid to write the next book, lest you start fighting over which character has what! 



Susan in VA said:


> When I thought that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ahhh, yeah.


Spoiler



The hospital scene was pretty rough. And A. had a couple of close calls!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You should be more afraid if you don't write the next book.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> When I thought that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The


Spoiler



hospital scene


 was pretty rough but the leadup to it was rougher for me. When


Spoiler



Ridley crawls to the phone


 really got me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> You should be more afraid if you don't write the next book.....


I second that. If you don't write more for us, we will have to do something desperate.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah...


Spoiler



of course Harris had a bit of a rough time of it, too...


 

And don't worry, Scarlet and Steph - there will be more IHN! Have to get Harvest well underway, first, though. Off to an awesome start, but I want to keep it building - maybe it's my ticket out of the rat race! Now where's that contact info for Oprah...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, and it's up to #709 now!!! http://ow.ly/3S0oQ


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike I think I understand that mainstream publishers may be less interested in genre stories such as IHN.
They are stupid.  Great stories that anyone can enjoy whether you like scifi or not.
But SOH has far more general appeal and therefore will make more impact.
I see this with such authors as C.J. Cherryh, whose stories sell less than Lee Child's do - mostly due to subject matter.
Clearly C.J. is a terrific writer.  But she writes about aliens.
Anyway I can't wait until the publishing world wakes up and starts promoting Mike Hicks stories.

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Mike I think I understand that mainstream publishers may be less interested in genre stories such as IHN.
> They are stupid. Great stories that anyone can enjoy whether you like scifi or not.
> But SOH has far more general appeal and therefore will make more impact.
> I see this with such authors as C.J. Cherryh, whose stories sell less than Lee Child's do - mostly due to subject matter.
> ...


Thanks, Geoff! And I agree: I didn't set out to write SotH based on potential market share, but there's clearly a much larger audience for thriller-type books than there is for sci-fi. I'm hoping that if Harvest really makes a dent, it will help "lift" the other books, too...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, and here's Sasha, who was my inspiration for Alexander:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

as george carlin said, cat's don't have eyebrows.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gee Sasha looks just like Alexander.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> as george carlin said, cat's don't have eyebrows.


I dunno, looks like he's got eyebrows to me! The odd thing is, the ones over his right eye periodically change from white to black, then back again! He's obviously a ferocious killer. Just ask any cricket... 



> Gee Sasha looks just like Alexander.


Indeed he does! 

Okay, plan through the weekend: get the print version set up and files sent to Lightning Source; and start the process of contacting as many "known" authors and celebrities (plus a number of other groups that might be interested) as I can to see where we can take this little bandwagon! Then t-shirts, gathering up chocolate goodies, etc.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, and here's Sasha, who was my inspiration for Alexander:


Beautiful! And I think I have a photo of Koshka... our cat when I was a teenager was a white Turkish Angora (with a Russian name, no less!) ... I just have to find one and scan it!


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, and here's Sasha, who was my inspiration for Alexander:


I actually had to go and look up what a


Spoiler



tuxedo pattern


 was, and found I actually have one


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> And don't worry, Scarlet and Steph - there will be more IHN! Have to get Harvest well underway, first, though. Off to an awesome start, but I want to keep it building - maybe it's my ticket out of the rat race! Now where's that contact info for Oprah...


Oprah Shmoprah. . . .you need Stephen Colbert!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oprah is busy with her own network now and doesn't have time for her show.

I suggested SotH for the book of the month on kuforum.co.uk. I think it would be a great discussion piece. I'll let you know if they choose it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How soon can we have a SotH Book Klub here on KB?
(and with the associated banner?)

Just askin.....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I posted the info in a lot of places.
> The Bargain Books thread.
> The Favorite Books Thread.
> The Good Morning Thread.
> ...


Thanks for posting everywhere, Geoff. That's how I discovered there was a new book!

And I also vote for a Book Klub!

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bigal-sa said:


> I actually had to go and look up what a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL! He'd fit right in! 

Oh, and book klub if you like, or a chat, or whatever. You all decide - I'm easy.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oprah Shmoprah. . . .you need Stephen Colbert!


Now I just need to figure out who that is! The perils of never watching TV!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Now I just need to figure out who that is! The perils of never watching TV!


My eyesight is terrible. I read the above as the


Spoiler



penis


 of never watching TV, and went


Spoiler



wft


.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> My eyesight is terrible. I read the above as the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL!! You think that's bad, you should check out http://damnyouautocorrect.com/ - but two warnings before you do: 1) some of the material is a tad, uh, ribald (because of the autocorrects!), and 2) be prepared to laugh yourself sick!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for posting everywhere, Geoff. That's how I discovered there was a new book!
> 
> And I also vote for a Book Klub!
> 
> N


You are most welcome.
My intent was to provide a little wider exposure to it's availability.
I know how sensitive the authors are to too much self-promotion here.
They respect the mods and don't want to get them upset.
I also highly respect (and like) the mods - but not being an author, I cannot be guilty of self-promotion.
So I stand ready to play town-crier and shout out the good news when a fav has a new work.

And Mike is definitely a fav.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> LOL!! You think that's bad, you should check out http://damnyouautocorrect.com/ - but two warnings before you do: 1) some of the material is a tad, uh, ribald (because of the autocorrects!), and 2) be prepared to laugh yourself sick!!


Roaring ROFLMAO

Ed P


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

While Ed's desperately trying to regain his composure (LOL!), I just noticed that the pricing for Harvest has bumped up to $3.99, BUT Amazon is discounting it to $0.99!! So this is perfect: people can still grab it for a song, and I'll get the full royalty!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> While Ed's desperately trying to regain his composure (LOL!), I just noticed that the pricing for Harvest has bumped up to $3.99, BUT Amazon is discounting it to $0.99!! So this is perfect: people can still grab it for a song, and I'll get the full royalty!


Fantastic! I just checked Amazon UK and it's listed at 2.87 discounted to 2.48. Still a good price.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> While Ed's desperately trying to regain his composure (LOL!), I just noticed that the pricing for Harvest has bumped up to $3.99, BUT Amazon is discounting it to $0.99!! So this is perfect: people can still grab it for a song, and I'll get the full royalty!


Damn...now I wish I had waited....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

When I go look, it is not discounted:

Season Of The Harvest [Kindle Edition]
Michael R. Hicks (Author) 
5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (3 customer reviews) 
3 Reviews 
5 star: (3) 
4 star: (0) 
3 star: (0) 
2 star: (0) 
1 star: (0)

› See all 3 customer reviews...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Digital List Price: $3.99 What's this? 
Kindle Price: $3.99 includes free wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So it may be too late for the "special price"
And I already checked over at Smashwords and it is the higher price already over there too.

Well I tried to get more people to go buy it when it was $.99.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I tried to get more people to go buy it when it was $.99.
> 
> Just sayin.....


It's a case of you snooze you lose, right Geoff? It's still the same great book at $3.99.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It would be an incredible book at $34.95.
If you would pay for a Grisham or a Clancy, you ought to be willing to pay for a Hicks (or a Lake or Hepple or ....)
Good writing is good writing.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> It would be an incredible book at $34.95.
> If you would pay for a Grisham or a Clancy, you ought to be willing to pay for a Hicks (or a Lake or Hepple or ....)
> Good writing is good writing.
> 
> Just sayin.....


So true. And thanks for putting my friend Margaret in such great company.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

So, here's something I'm pondering: is it better to lower the price again to $0.99 in hopes of gathering more sales/higher rank (assuming the bubble hasn't already burst, as it were), or leave it at $3.99 and get fewer sales but more royalty/sale? The eternal question! I hate looking at the rankings/sales, but I guess I need to. Grr...

In the meantime I'm starting to send queries to everyone I can think of. Maybe I'll manage to hit the right button! LOL!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished it this afternoon.  Mercy..........  What a gem, Mike!!  I'm not a good review writer.... but I'll give it a try later tonight.... this book is 5 stars all the way!  Oh... and Mike..... thanks!!  One of the greatest things in life is reading a wonderful book.... and this one definitely qualifies.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I finished it this afternoon. Mercy.......... What a gem, Mike!! I'm not a good review writer.... but I'll give it a try later tonight.... this book is 5 stars all the way! Oh... and Mike..... thanks!! One of the greatest things in life is reading a wonderful book.... and this one definitely qualifies.


Glad ya liked it! Of course, you'll probably wonder from now on about what you're eating...  LOL!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

genetically engineered corn anyone?

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/12/business/12corn.html?hp


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> genetically engineered corn anyone?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/12/business/12corn.html?hp


Good heavens. The scary thing is, that's just the tip of the iceberg...I hope there *is* a real Earth Defense Society out there somewhere...!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I hope there *is* a real Earth Defense Society out there somewhere...!


The article says "The Center for Food Safety, an advocacy group, said it was preparing to sue." Maybe there's a version of your EDS.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> The article says "The Center for Food Safety, an advocacy group, said it was preparing to sue." Maybe there's a version of your EDS.


Yeah, but


Spoiler



do they have a cool underground base


??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Not as cool as EDS's!

One of their offices is in San Francisco, where


Spoiler



I doubt _anything_ is built underground.



http://www.centerforfoodsafety.org/about/ , for anyone interested in a real-life version of EDS. Come to think of it, maybe you should send their Board of Advisors a copy.... to the attention of their "Executive Director of the Council for Responsible Genetics".


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> http://www.centerforfoodsafety.org/about/ , for anyone interested in a real-life version of EDS. Come to think of it, maybe you should send their Board of Advisors a copy.... to the attention of their "Executive Director of the Council for Responsible Genetics".


Done! I sent it to their contact email address, so we'll see what happens. I'm trying to send out at least 2 queries every night...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I finished it this afternoon. Mercy.......... What a gem, Mike!! I'm not a good review writer.... but I'll give it a try later tonight.... this book is 5 stars all the way! Oh... and Mike..... thanks!! One of the greatest things in life is reading a wonderful book.... and this one definitely qualifies.


I think you just wrote your review. Well said.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Done! I sent it to their contact email address, so we'll see what happens. I'm trying to send out at least 2 queries every night...


I can't help but believe this one is going to do it for you, Mike.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't help but believe this one is going to do it for you, Mike.


Or do it *to* me! 

BTW, my muse decided that we should drop the price back to $0.99 through at least the beginning of March (and we'll have another talk then to see what she thinks). I'll consider this part of my investment in promotional activities!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Or do it *to* me!
> 
> BTW, my muse decided that we should drop the price back to $0.99 through at least the beginning of March (and we'll have another talk then to see what she thinks). I'll consider this part of my investment in promotional activities!


I thought your muse was Walter.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah as great as IHN books are, they are seen as being SciFi.
And that is a genre group.
This book will be seen as an action/drama/disaster/conspiracy-type book with universal appeal.

I like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah as great as IHN books are, they are seen as being SciFi.
> And that is a genre group.
> This book will be seen as an action/drama/disaster/conspiracy-type book with universal appeal.
> 
> I like it.


You forgot cat lovers.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh.
This book will be seen as an action/drama/disaster/conspiracy/cat-loving -type book with universal appeal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh.
> This book will be seen as an action/drama/disaster/conspiracy/cat-loving -type book with universal appeal.


Better.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You forgot cat lovers.


A dreadfully neglected market segment! 



> This book will be seen as an action/drama/disaster/conspiracy-type book with universal appeal.


That's what I'm hoping!



> I thought your muse was Walter.


No, I think that's Ed's muse! Mine's a girl, and I suspect she's pretty hot-lookin' (kinda like that gal I'm married to)...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Mine's a girl, and I suspect she's pretty hot-lookin' (kinda like that gal I'm married to)...


Nice save....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Mine's a girl, and I suspect she's pretty hot-lookin' (kinda like that gal I'm married to)...


and you bribe her with wine and dark chocolate?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> and you bribe her with wine and dark chocolate?


No bribing - "fueling" is the proper term!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to PG13 for the great review! And also to let folks know that the price is back down to $0.99. What the heck... 

One thing from your review, though, I did want to comment on:



> This book is a work of fiction.... but has such a ring of truth to it about our world today, that it's haunting.


The "ring of truth" is because the framework of the book is based on fact. That's one of the reasons this book took so long to write. What started as a bit of a dabble into genetically modified organisms (GMO crops, specifically) led me down paths I never realized even existed. But what the characters talk about, the places they go (including their


Spoiler



secret base


), the military units, etc., are based on fact. Even what you'll see as the truly fictional aspects of the book have a kernel (if you'll pardon the pun!) of truth...


----------



## ReaderSouthAfrica (Feb 16, 2011)

So excited to discover a new book by my favourite author. Have just bought it on Amazon and can't wait for work to end so that I can start reading.

Wanted to say a big THANK YOU to Michael R. Hicks, who restored my faith in the fantasy/sci-fi genre with "In Her Name". Has been many years since I've "bonded" with a character. It is wonderful when the written word has you grinding your teeth with nerves or unashamedly crying at the futility of a situation, while staying up till the crack of dawn cause you just can't switch off your Kindle yet. 

Thank you for helping me to find my joy in reading again.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

ReaderSouthAfrica said:


> So excited to discover a new book by my favourite author. Have just bought it on Amazon and can't wait for work to end so that I can start reading.
> 
> Wanted to say a big THANK YOU to Michael R. Hicks, who restored my faith in the fantasy/sci-fi genre with "In Her Name". Has been many years since I've "bonded" with a character. It is wonderful when the written word has you grinding your teeth with nerves or unashamedly crying at the futility of a situation, while staying up till the crack of dawn cause you just can't switch off your Kindle yet.
> 
> Thank you for helping me to find my joy in reading again.


Welcome ReaderSouthAfrica! We're really happy to have you here with us..... and it's great to meet another Michael R. Hicks fan. I enjoyed your comments on In Her Name which I love also. The amazing thing about In Her Name for me was that I was NOT a science fiction fan... until Mike wrote that series. What you said was so true... excellent writing can bring us back to the joy of reading.... and Mike's books definitely are in that category.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ReaderSouthAfrica said:


> So excited to discover a new book by my favourite author. Have just bought it on Amazon and can't wait for work to end so that I can start reading.
> 
> Wanted to say a big THANK YOU to Michael R. Hicks, who restored my faith in the fantasy/sci-fi genre with "In Her Name". Has been many years since I've "bonded" with a character. It is wonderful when the written word has you grinding your teeth with nerves or unashamedly crying at the futility of a situation, while staying up till the crack of dawn cause you just can't switch off your Kindle yet.
> 
> Thank you for helping me to find my joy in reading again.


Welcome, RSA. It's exciting that your first post was about Mike's work.

We won't expect to hear from you for a couple of days because we know you'll be deep into your Kindle. Tell your boss not to expect you either or to ignore your crankiness. Lack of sleep does that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome RSA.
And oh yeah - welcome to the Mike Hick's fan club.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike:

Listening to it while I apply cash at work. Going great.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

RSA -

Wow. I've gotten a lot of really nice feedback on my writing, but I have to admit yours leaves me a bit speechless (which the others here can tell you is no mean feat)! Needless to say, I'm so glad you enjoyed it, and I hope you'll enjoy Season Of The Harvest! You should also be able to look forward to another IHN book before the end of the year (I'm sort of hoping by early fall, actually) to close out the second trilogy that began with First Contact and Legend Of The Sword. And welcome to the "I stayed up until 2AM reading IN HER NAME" club, for which there will be t-shirts in not too long!

So get back to reading and ENJOY!!! 

P.S. Ed - you can apply some of that cash to me, you know! 



ReaderSouthAfrica said:


> So excited to discover a new book by my favourite author. Have just bought it on Amazon and can't wait for work to end so that I can start reading.
> 
> Wanted to say a big THANK YOU to Michael R. Hicks, who restored my faith in the fantasy/sci-fi genre with "In Her Name". Has been many years since I've "bonded" with a character. It is wonderful when the written word has you grinding your teeth with nerves or unashamedly crying at the futility of a situation, while staying up till the crack of dawn cause you just can't switch off your Kindle yet.
> 
> Thank you for helping me to find my joy in reading again.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm about halfway through this book and am on the edge of my seat!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

slavetoabunny said:


> I'm about halfway through this book and am on the edge of my seat!!


Well, better tie yourself down with some duct tape so you don't fall off! 

BTW, I LOVE your user name!! LOL!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> ... the print version when it comes out in a couple weeks. ...


Any update when the print version will be available? I finally started reading SotH last night and told DH about it this morning. He wants to order a copy for our local public library. He said that from my description that it sounds like what the patrons are asking for. I am just over 15% into the book and definitely hooked.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Any update when the print version will be available? I finally started reading SotH last night and told DH about it this morning. He wants to order a copy for our local public library. He said that from my description that it sounds like what the patrons are asking for. I am just over 15% into the book and definitely hooked.


Cool!! 

The print version should be available sometime in the next 2-4 weeks. A bit hard to call it any closer than that, although it'll probably be more like 4 than 2, between setting it up (which I was planning to do this weekend, but in the mad rush out the door my netbook got left behind!), proofs, then distro to Amazon, B&N, etc. But will keep you posted here!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Cool!!
> 
> The print version should be available sometime in the next 2-4 weeks. A bit hard to call it any closer than that, although it'll probably be more like 4 than 2, between setting it up (which I was planning to do this weekend, but in the mad rush out the door my netbook got left behind!), proofs, then distro to Amazon, B&N, etc. But will keep you posted here!


DH is looking forward to ordering a copy for the library. 

ETA: I am now 47% into the book. It is good that it is too windy to work outside in the garden; I have to stay inside and read instead.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Annalog said:


> DH is looking forward to ordering a copy for the library.
> 
> ETA: I am now 47% into the book. It is good that it is too windy to work outside in the garden; I have to stay inside and read instead.


Sounds like you're suffering from the same malady as the reader who posted the latest review (5-star) for *Season Of The Harvest* on Amazon UK:



> You'll need a care assistant to get your food and drinks etc whilst you neglect everything else in life to read this gripping thriller.


Looks like I'll have to gin up more "2AM t-shirts"...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Annalog said:


> DH is looking forward to ordering a copy for the library.
> 
> ETA: I am now 47% into the book. It is good that it is too windy to work outside in the garden; I have to stay inside and read instead.


Yeah, it's a tough life, but somebody has to live it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Sounds like you're suffering from the same malady as the reader who posted the latest review (5-star) for *Season Of The Harvest* on Amazon UK:
> 
> Looks like I'll have to gin up more "2AM t-shirts"...


I finished this one before 2 AM (but I was reading fairly late last night and started again very early this morning).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I finished this one before 2 AM (but I was reading fairly late last night and started again very early this morning).


Well, you'll probably still qualify for the shirt! 

BTW, here's my inspiration for Alexander in the book:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, you'll probably still qualify for the shirt!
> 
> BTW, here's my inspiration for Alexander in the book:


Is that a cat or a CAT! Holy cow! I've seen some big cats in my life, but Alexander is huge. Gorgeous, but huge.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, you'll probably still qualify for the shirt!  ...


I am sure that I first qualified back when I read _In Her Name_ before it acquired "(Omnibus Edition)" in the title and qualified again on other books in the series. _In Her Name_ was the first book I read completely on my Kindle. (I checked my note at the beginning of the book. I purchased _In Her Name_ 7 Jan 2009 during the LONG wait for my Kindle to arrive, got my Kindle 28 Feb while at home on a weekend between business trips, started it 4 Mar as soon as I finished the book I was reading as a DTB before my K2 arrived, and finished reading it early in the morning of 9 Mar. I am not a speed reader. I do remember that about all I did that weekend was read and do laundry.  )


Michael R. Hicks said:


> ... BTW, here's my inspiration for Alexander in the book:


He is beautiful!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love this book. Can't put it down.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I love this book. Can't put it down.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


That is what happens with all you terrific writers, can't stop reading books by any of you. I never get a full night's sleep. But I am not complaining.
Keep it coming.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is that a cat or a CAT! Holy cow! I've seen some big cats in my life, but Alexander is huge. Gorgeous, but huge.


Yeah, Sasha (a diminutive of both Alexander and Alexandra) is a big furball, although he's not quite fully grown yet - it'll be another year before he reaches maturity. He eats most of a pound of chicken (we feed him and his sister raw meat + supplements) a day and is a ferocious cricket killer! 

Anna - hey, maybe I'll make some sort of badges or something to go with the shirts for each book that's kept people awake at night! LOL!!

Ed - glad you're enjoying it, & thanks Geoff!

Just remember, though: _you are what you eat!_

Okay, gotta get the RV packed up and hit the road again. Hopefully the wind won't be too atrocious on the drive home - this thing is like a big sailboat when the wind's up!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Safe travels!!  Love that cat!!!  We used to have a huge Himalayan named Sasha.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a great RV trip to VA! Stayed at Heritage Park Resort/campground, which is sort of combined with the Belle Mount Vineyards. Sort of hard to go wrong with that combination! 

Also, in a little book news, the gals at Coastal Conversations are going to post a review (& interview) of *Season Of The Harvest* around the start of March, so we'll see what they have to say...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Had a great RV trip to VA! Stayed at Heritage Park Resort/campground, which is sort of combined with the Belle Mount Vineyards. Sort of hard to go wrong with that combination!
> 
> Also, in a little book news, the gals at Coastal Conversations are going to post a review (& interview) of *Season Of The Harvest* around the start of March, so we'll see what they have to say...


We'll look forward to it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, yep, yep, yep, yep, Mike. You've done it again. 1/2 through it and yep, yep, yep, yep, yep, yep. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yep, yep, yep, yep, yep, Mike. You've done it again. 1/2 through it and yep, yep, yep, yep, yep, yep.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


The "yep's" reminded me of the pugs at the campground we stayed at this weekend, except for them it was "yap, yap, yap..." 

Glad you're likin' it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yep, yep, yep, yep, yep, Mike. You've done it again. 1/2 through it and yep, yep, yep, yep, yep, yep.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Well said.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good! Putting it on my ever growing list....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patrick Skelton said:


> Looks good! Putting it on my ever growing list....


If you put it off, when you do get around to reading it, you'll be kicking yourself for wasting time.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you put it off, when you do get around to reading it, you'll be kicking yourself for wasting time.


Do we have room for another member in the 2 a.m. club??


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Do we have room for another member in the 2 a.m. club??


the club room expands to fit all the members....
and, pretty kitty.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> the club room expands to fit all the members....
> and, pretty kitty.


Yes, but we're running out of coffee and muffins.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, but we're running out of coffee and muffins.


Silly Gertie. Don't you remember that nobody_ needs_ coffee while they're reading this?

(And muffins involve some sort of grain, so they might not _want _those... )


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> (And muffins involve some sort of grain, so they might not _want _those... )


Eww. Yeah, forgot about that. <edges away from tray holding muffins>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Silly Gertie. Don't you remember that nobody_ needs_ coffee while they're reading this?
> 
> (And muffins involve some sort of grain, so they might not _want _those... )












So sorry. I lost my head.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Make mine bran muffins, not corn muffins......ya know what I mean?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Make mine bran muffins, not corn muffins......ya know what I mean?


I hear it's okay to eat corn muffins with lots of butter and jelly. It blocks all Harvester actions.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

that sounds like a Paula Dean analysis.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have a corn muffin, but first I need to rent a . . . meeeeeow!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Someone in Chat suggested that popcorn was good to eat while reading SotH so I did. Fortunately it was organic and I already live with two cats.  One of them likes to eat popcorn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Someone in Chat suggested that popcorn was good to eat while reading SotH so I did. Fortunately it was organic and I already live with two cats. One of them likes to eat popcorn.


I had a cat that liked potato chips. We used to sit in bed and eat chips together while I sipped hot chocolate.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Someone in Chat suggested that popcorn was good to eat while reading SotH so I did. Fortunately it was organic and I already live with two cats. One of them likes to eat popcorn.


Then you're in good shape for when "they" come!  And Sasha will eat just about anything, including fur fuzzies off the floor! LOL!

And there's a new blog review for *Season Of The Harvest*!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Then you're in good shape for when "they" come!  And Sasha will eat just about anything, including fur fuzzies off the floor! LOL!
> 
> And there's a new blog review for *Season Of The Harvest*!


Good one, Mike.

I was telling my Mom about the book. She reads authors like Judith McNaught and Debbie Macomber. Even she was interested and thought it was a great premise.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, Sasha (a diminutive of both Alexander and Alexandra) is a big furball, although he's not quite fully grown yet - it'll be another year before he reaches maturity. He eats most of a pound of chicken (we feed him and his sister raw meat + supplements) a day and is a ferocious cricket killer!


Dang...that must get expensive!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Dang...that must get expensive!


But he's worth it, the big purr machine!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished _Season of the Harvest_. I wish I'd had the time to read it straight through, but even broken into a chapter or two a day it was a great read.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm at 1/3rd and wow! I know what you mean, Jeff.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I just finished _Season of the Harvest_. I wish I'd had the time to read it straight through, but even broken into a chapter or two a day it was a great read.





Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'm at 1/3rd and wow! I know what you mean, Jeff.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Is it silly that I get a prideful feeling when people say things like this? I mean, it's not like I really had much to with it, but still....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I get a prideful feeling whenever one of the handful of authors here that I consider friends are complimented.
It is even neater when one of them compliments another (or in this case two of them complement a third).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, all! Those words mean a lot to me! 

And Scarlet, you *should* be proud: for as much as you and Steph smacked me around over the rough draft, I think it came out a vastly superior pile-o-wordage than it would have been otherwise! I think my muse derives some sort of perverse pleasure from y'all beating me up...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Dear reader - I'd like your help in promoting SEASON OF THE HARVEST for the Amazon Kindle! It doesn't require you to buy anything, just to click on a couple buttons on Amazon. This promotion is running through 9 May, and you could win a new Kindle, a $100 Amazon gift certificate, or one of three $10 Amazon gift certificates! For details, check out this post on my blog... - Thanks!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> *Dear reader - I'd like your help in promoting SEASON OF THE HARVEST for the Amazon Kindle! It doesn't require you to buy anything, just to click on a couple buttons on Amazon. This promotion is running through 9 May, and you could win a new Kindle, a $100 Amazon gift certificate, or one of three $10 Amazon gift certificates! For details, check out this post on my blog... - Thanks!*


Gotcha!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gotcha!!


Thanks, Gertie! Of course, I'll now have to wait seven days to say anything more here unless someone else says something I can respond to. LOL!!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Mike.
I clicked the buttons and signed up for the newsletter.
You are a amazing author and I hope you can make it your full-time job.
I'm so glad I stumbled on IHN back in 2008.
Keep writing!
Sheryl


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Hey Mike.
> I clicked the buttons and signed up for the newsletter.
> You are a amazing author and I hope you can make it your full-time job.
> I'm so glad I stumbled on IHN back in 2008.
> ...


Thanks, Sheryl! I'm hoping! Jan and I are working our butts off on this, and it's starting to really pay off. I've pencilled in a tentative date of 1 September to resign from work and write full-time. Don't know if it'll happen until we get there, but we WILL get there!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

not clicking.  can't make me!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> not clicking. can't make me!


You don't have to click! You and Steph will be getting something via email in a few days...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I dun did it too.
Love all your work, Mike.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I dun did it too.
> Love all your work, Mike.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Saw that - sweet! Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

For those who have enjoyed *SEASON OF THE HARVEST*, there's good news: I'm planning two more books to make it into a trilogy to be released over the next year, now that I've given up my day job and am writing full-time.

And if you haven't read the book yet, give it a try, it puts the modern-day issue of genetically engineered food (which on the surface doesn't seem too exciting) in a rather different light. I promise that you'll never look at your corn flakes the same again...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good news. Glad to see you posting here, Mike. I always enjoy your books.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Good news. Glad to see you posting here, Mike. I always enjoy your books.


Thanks, Jeff! And now that I'm writing full-time, I hope to get out at least four books a year...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Mike we, your fans here at KB, look forward to more books from you.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well Mike we, your fans here at KB, look forward to more books from you.


Thanks, Geoff! The next one (DEAD SOUL) will hopefully be out by 1 October...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice surprise, Mike. I'm circling 10/1 on my calendar.

Good to see you back here.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

wait, do i know anything about a new one?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> Nice surprise, Mike. I'm circling 10/1 on my calendar


Thanks, Gertie! 



scarlet said:


> wait, do i know anything about a new one?


Yes, dear: DEAD SOUL is the one that I sent you a chapter or two back some time ago, but you and Steph said you'd prefer to have the whole book to hash over, rather than chapter by chapter. I'm planning to have it to you around the end of this month, with hopes of getting it published by 1 October. I figure the rough draft is around 80% done now, so I think I'll make my target date...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thanks, Gertie!
> 
> Yes, dear: DEAD SOUL is the one that I sent you a chapter or two back some time ago, but you and Steph said you'd prefer to have the whole book to hash over, rather than chapter by chapter. I'm planning to have it to you around the end of this month, with hopes of getting it published by 1 October. I figure the rough draft is around 80% done now, so I think I'll make my target date...


Are you having fun, Mike?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are you having fun, Mike?


Well, it sure beats the heck out of going to my old job! I can't deny a certain amount of anxiety with no safety net, but it "feels" like this is what I'm supposed to be doing now. The only thing is the commute: coming down the stairs in my bunny slippers to the "home office" is heck every morning!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, it sure beats the heck out of going to my old job! I can't deny a certain amount of anxiety with no safety net, but it "feels" like this is what I'm supposed to be doing now. The only thing is the commute: coming down the stairs in my bunny slippers to the "home office" is heck every morning!


I know how bad that commute can be. At least I live in a one-story and I don't have the danger of tumbling down the stairs. I do have to walk to the very opposite end of the house and it's really far away from the fridge, but we must sacrifice for our art, mustn't we?

Feels weird, doesn't it?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am sure that Mike can neither confirm nor deny the weirdness.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yes, dear: DEAD SOUL is the one that I sent you a chapter or two back some time ago, but you and Steph said you'd prefer to have the whole book to hash over, rather than chapter by chapter. I'm planning to have it to you around the end of this month, with hopes of getting it published by 1 October. I figure the rough draft is around 80% done now, so I think I'll make my target date...


um, okay, sorry....

now i remember the beginning...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

One of Mike's Twitter friends, Kirkus MacGowan, did a great review of Mike and Season on his blog. You can check it out here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> One of Mike's Twitter friends, Kirkus MacGowan, did a great review of Mike and Season on his blog. You can check it out here.


Nice review. I know the part MacGowan is talking about with a description of the building, but it didn't bother me. I think it was absolutely necessary to the story.

Looking forward to the next installment of In Her Name.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Mike--

It's great to see your growing success. Encouraging to us all!

Dana Taylor


----------



## KirkusMacGowan (Aug 26, 2011)

ScrappingForever said:


> One of Mike's Twitter friends, Kirkus MacGowan, did a great review of Mike and Season on his blog. You can check it out here.


Cool, thanks for linking the review ScrappingForever  I'm glad you liked it.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nice review. I know the part MacGowan is talking about with a description of the building, but it didn't bother me. I think it was absolutely necessary to the story.


Just wanted to say to Margaret, I'm guessing you're correct in your assessment. I'm not very technically inclined (which made construction a bad career choice for awhile) which would explain why I was lost at that point. I'm glad you enjoyed the review, and I'm also glad you pointed out that the section I mentioned was needed. Maybe I'll update that in my blog.

And Michael, you rock. Glad to hear your morning commute isn't bothering you too much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KirkusMacGowan said:


> Just wanted to say to Margaret, I'm guessing you're correct in your assessment. I'm not very technically inclined (which made construction a bad career choice for awhile) which would explain why I was lost at that point. I'm glad you enjoyed the review, and I'm also glad you pointed out that the section I mentioned was needed. Maybe I'll update that in my blog.


There was a point during _In Her Name (Omnibus Edition) _that I felt the same way. It was when


Spoiler



Reza came back to earth


. But again, very necessary to the story and Mike quickly ramped it up again.



> And Michael, you rock. Glad to hear your morning commute isn't bothering you too much.


Yeah, he's got to be careful not to fall down the stairs.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

KirkusMacGowan said:


> Cool, thanks for linking the review ScrappingForever  I'm glad you liked it.


Oh yeah! We always like those 4 and 5 star reviews!


----------



## KirkusMacGowan (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh hey! I just saw that it says you're Michael's publicist. I hope you don't mind me asking, are you his wife? I think I remember him saying that somewhere. If so, it's great to meet you. You have a pretty cool guy there, and a great writer to boot. Happy to hear of your success together!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, that's me. Wife, publicist, mother, kitty herder, chief bottle washer, life organizer. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it. 

He is pretty amazing, isn't he. I don't know where he comes up with this stuff, I'm just glad he is!

Thanks Kirkus!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, thanks everyone for the posts! I would've responded sooner, but for some reason I didn't get any reply notifications. D'oh! 

And I understand Kirkus's point about the description - next time I'll include a diagram of the Titan 1 facility. Actually, I might revise the book to include one. I tried as best as possible to describe it as it really is, because after researching the darn thing it would just be such a COOL secret hideout! Well, after all the gunk and sludge was cleaned out... 

Oh, and is it time for a nap yet??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, and is it time for a nap yet??


Show off!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

A little tidbit from a review of SEASON OF THE HARVEST by Author Dan Moore:

"This novel is a delicious treat for those who like action and adventure. It is a science fiction novel that is at once contemporary and reminiscent of the great novels that have bejeweled the genre through the years. It is a cautionary tale that will haunt the reader, and invite us all to think twice about the simple decisions we make every day."

Check out the book on Amazon US or Amazon UK!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

For the bargain hunters out there, the bestselling thriller SEASON OF THE HARVEST is on sale this weekend in the Kindle store for $0.99!

And just for fun, I'll send you an autographed digital cover of the book (well, I'll do that any time for any of my books, not just while it's on sale!). Just send me an email with what you want the autograph to say, aside from my scrawl, of course, and I'll email it back to you.

So check it out on Amazon US or Amazon UK! Enjoy!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Michael - sent you a PM


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Scarlet.......you never looked like chocolate to me, but maybe Godiva (heh, heh (leer))


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

NOM-NOM!!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Fascinating premise and a rockin' cover.  Congratulations!
I aspire to your commute.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steverino said:


> Fascinating premise and a rockin' cover. Congratulations!
> I aspire to your commute.


LOL! Thanks! Hope you check out the book, and enjoy if you do!


----------

